# Hudson Valley Motor Parts Bar End Weights Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Today's Moto Mouth focuses on Hudson Valley Motor Parts' heavy Bar End Weights. If you've got buzz in your bars, this episode is for you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXtNivDKQy8

-MKL


----------

